# Small LCD



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey, have a tough one:

I need a flat panel lcd, 7"-8", 4x3 format, svideo input and sdtv resolution, dont need speakers or a tuner, of any kind, or additional ins or outs. I love the slick front form-factor on this:










http://artectv.com/ehtm/products/t28A.htm

But it lacks svideo, physical 4x3 format and correct resolution. Its only $80, so it will work. I can fore-go correct resolution if it means I make up some of those other short comings tho. Im willing to go more expensive (within reason) or welcome suggestions on my choice before I buy one in a few days.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm just curious to why you need it as i would like to have a small lcd too that way i don't have to fire up my power hungry 52" everytime i want to see what is on the audio list when i'm streaming music.:T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Same reason


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Try B&H Photo out of NY. They are the largest online/mail order purveyor of all things electronic and photography. Their pro video section should offer a wide variety of small LCD monitors.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

TypeA said:


> Same reason


Goodness, it's amazing how great minds think alike.:T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Checked out B&H, thanks for the suggestion.


----------

